# Nest Thermostat with Hot Water heater to Taco Pump



## richtree (2 mo ago)

Hey all, I checked the site/web for related topics and don't seem to find anything specific, so sorry if its been covered.

I have a 1 family home that has Central air/heat (forced hot) for the main and 2nd level of home.

In my basement I have radiators (in New Jersey) that seem to be connected to the hot water heater (only) -- don't see anything running to the air handler.

The question is similar to many I am sure, but unique for the situation. I have old 2 wire thermostat (red/white) that runs to the Taco circular (this one below)





__





Loading…






www.supplyhouse.com






There was a blue wire not connected to the taco nor the thermostat.

Can I just put that into the C on the Taco, and the C on the new Nest and call it a day ?


thanks

rt


----------

